# Warning: Windows 8.1 Upgrade on HP ProBook



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just received a new Probook 4545S today, and I decided to try the Windows 8.1 upgrade on it.
Unimpressed with 8.1, I opted to recover the computer to its factory state using F11.
Well, I can see the recovery partition, but apparently 8.1 made some changes that affect the ability to recover the Windows 8 original configuration.
It shows 8.1 as a selectable OS, but even that doesn't work when its chosen.

Not wanting a system without a working recovery partition, I chatted with HP support, and they are sending me a recovery DVD set for Windows 8.

This may or may not be a big deal to you, but it's information worth having.
If 8.1 renders my factory recovery unusable, it may well do the same to yours, so at the very least make a recovery set before upgrading.

Besides all of that, the Start button that 8.1 adds only launches the tiled desktop. Only Classic Shell gives you a true Start menu.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

That does seem odd that you can't restore from the HP Recovery partition.

Personally, I've become fond of 8.1 and don't miss the old start menu. In Desktop view I have everything showing with icons on the desktop and toolbar and don't see pressing the Windows key to get to the various "apps" that I don't want on my desktop any more of a hassle than the start menu was.

As an old guy who worked with computers before anyone ever heard of Microsoft, I thought I'd have more trouble adjusting.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind, Windows 8 support ends in October 2015 (including security patches).


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Keep in mind, Windows 8 support ends in October 2015 (including security patches).


Are you sure you don't mean Windows 7?

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2010820/how-long-will-microsoft-support-windows-7.html


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Are you sure you don't mean Windows 7?
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2010820/how-long-will-microsoft-support-windows-7.html


that is if you have SP1 installed, Window 7 without SP1 support ended April 9, 2013


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Are you sure you don't mean Windows 7?
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2010820/how-long-will-microsoft-support-windows-7.html


WIndows 8 support ends completely in 2015, they treat 8.1 like a service pack. Like with Windows 7, they drop support for older builds of an OS fairly quickly.

Of course by that time, we're supposed to have another update (if it isn't Windows 9).


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

So what's the problem with updating to the latest service pack, which I've always done?
And isn't it true that by providing additional service packs, they are providing support for the base Windows 8 as they've always done for other Windows operating systems?


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Personally, I've become fond of 8.1 and don't miss the old start menu. In Desktop view I have everything showing with icons on the desktop and toolbar and don't see pressing the Windows key to get to the various "apps" that I don't want on my desktop any more of a hassle than the start menu was.


I actually like 8.1 a lot more than 8.

Booting directly to the desktop is important to me and I use the mini start menu (right click on start button) quite a bit.

I added a shortcut toolbar to the taskbar and I was all set.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The Windows + another key shortcuts work well in both Win 8 and 8.1.

Personally I think the tiled weather app is better than any weather web site. Switching between the tiles and desktop view is pretty easy. Alt + F4 closes a tiled app just like it closes a desktop program.

I thought I would miss the start menu but am getting along fine without it. The abbreviated pop up menu in 8.1 when right-clicking in the lower left corner is certainly an improvement.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont think this is limited to HP. Ive read somewhere on Cnet that 8.1 hoses the recovery partition of all computers purposly, as rolling back is not an option. It would be nice if they warned you before the install of 8.1 however. 

Luckily, I used Macrium Reflect free, to image the entire hard drive to my server prior to doing the upgrade. As it turns out, I also like 8.1 much better (no switching to Metro or getting stuck on a full screen app with no close button with the start8 thing).

Im still keeping the image though, in case I need it down the road.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, the FAQ does state that you can't use the recovery partition to go back. I still wonder what about 8.1 would make someone want to go back to 8 if they are fine with Windows 8 itself.


----------



## JohnRMontg (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a new Hp desktop that I am returning as I can get a better, more updated computer with both a much better quad processor plus double the ram for the same price I paid in the store and I had installed 8.1 which I found intuitively much better then 8.0. Before I returned it I retuned it to its original 8.0 software which was a very simple, albeit long process, time wise, to reinstall back to the factory 8.0 setting.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

